# Mustard oil soap



## Adi5 (Dec 17, 2017)

Has anyone tried making soap using mustard oil? Mustard oil is used for cooking in Northern India. It is also used as a massage oil because it has heat generating properties. It has a strong pungent mild wasabi-like smell. This is what makes me wonder if it would be safe to use for making soap. May be it will work as a special purpose soap, for e.g. to clean wounds or for treating skin problems?
I will try to make a small batch to see how it turns out. :neutral:


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 17, 2017)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=54626


----------



## Nanditasr (Dec 19, 2017)

Adi5: I am in India too, and I have recently made a batch with about 20% mustard oil. It smells very much of mustard oil, which I don't mind, but remember that the smell may not appeal to too many people. If you don't want the smell, use only 10%.

My bar still needs to cure at least three weeks, so I'll update you -- and please share your observations too. I would imagine it's safe because:

1. I apply mustard + castor + neem oil to my scalp once a week -- and I leave it in overnight -- it's fantastic for keeping off dandruff. 
2. I am told that the Bengalis apply it to the body _after_ a bath, like a body lotion.

Therefore, if I'm leaving it on my scalp for 10-12 hours, and the Bengalis leave it on their bodies for over 23 hours every day, it should be perfectly safe to rub a mustard oil soap for two minutes and wash it off!


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 2, 2018)

Nanditasr said:


> Adi5: I am in India too, and I have recently made a batch with about 20% mustard oil. It smells very much of mustard oil, which I don't mind, but remember that the smell may not appeal to too many people. If you don't want the smell, use only 10%.
> 
> My bar still needs to cure at least three weeks, so I'll update you -- and please share your observations too. I would imagine it's safe because:
> 
> ...


Do you have an update on how the mustard oil soap turned out?  If you still have a few bars, how they look and feel compared to your first used bar?


----------



## Nanditasr (Aug 4, 2018)

LiLiSoapz said:


> Do you have an update on how the mustard oil soap turned out?  If you still have a few bars, how they look and feel compared to your first used bar?



It feels OK. It does not smell particularly of mustard anymore. In fact, it has no particular smell. However, I have not made any more batches with so much mustard oil -- have not gone over 10%.


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 4, 2018)

Nanditasr said:


> It feels OK. It does not smell particularly of mustard anymore. In fact, it has no particular smell. However, I have not made any more batches with so much mustard oil -- have not gone over 10%.


I have an Indian tore nearby that sells Mustard oil that is rather inexpensive, so this information is so helpful.  Thank you so much.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 4, 2018)

LiLi I would be curious to know how it turns out!


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 4, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> LiLi I would be curious to know how it turns out!


I will definitely keep you updated, I may even venture over there tomorrow.


----------

